# What color do these look?



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

They're 3 days old and even though the dad is black when his [as in him and his siblings] full black litter where this age they were a lot darker!


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

some look pied. But I think you have to wait till they have fur.


----------

